# Horse Tattoo's, Anyone Got 'Em?!



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm, that didn't show up on my computer, so here is the link:

First Tattoo! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Very cool! I don't have any tattoos but I like yours!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I plan on getting 2 horseshoes on my left wrist, and maybe incorporating a snaffle in it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you Sky! 
Luby - I like that idea. I am now craving more tattoos.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not fond of tattoes, but like what the OP has.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have three...a trotting horse on each wrist, and a horseshoe with vines and flowers wrapped around it on my back.....let me look and see if I have any pics tho!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I want a horsey one, my boyfriend would be soooo mad though!
I got one done of a siolhouette of a cat sitting on a cresent moon before wegot together, he says he likes the tattoo but not on me!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> I have three...a trotting horse on each wrist, and a horseshoe with vines and flowers wrapped around it on my back.....let me look and see if I have any pics tho!


Oooh please post the picture of the one you have on your back! I've been toying with the idea of getting a horseshoe on my hip for a while, with vines and flowers wrapped round it. I'd love to see what yours is like


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is a very nice tattoo


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Here are mine. Celtic Horses.. 

I have a total of 5 tattoos.. but these are my first horse tattoos. Got them done at the same time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful tattoos!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Those are beautiful!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have a horse tattoo yet, but I plan to have my boys registration number and the half arabian symbol done on my arm or chest in the fashion of a freeze brand.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I love looking at other people's tattoos. I think people think I'm a stalker because when they walk by I stare pretty bad, especially for sleeves and large pieces. 

I currently am tweaking with this idea (the top one, the bottom was just an idea that I gave up on), I need to find some good artists in my area and see what they could do with it. I would get it on my back.


----------

